# Happy Birthday Goblin



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a great day


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the king of the goblins! I hope your birthday is absolute perfection!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Have a special day and many more


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, you old Goblin, you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. It really made my day. Been a rough year and 
at one time I was afraid I wouldn't see another birthday, fortunately someone
was looking out for me!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Goblin!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Goblin!! I'm so sorry I am late, but wishing you many more years of happiness and um fun.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

HBD Goblin!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Happy Birthday, Goblin*_


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awww Goblin - I'm late wishing you a happy birthday. And besides which - we are ALL very glad you are still around!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A happy birthday belated wish to ya!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday Gobby. Sorry I'm late but it's been just a little busy around here, ya know?


----------

